# '65 GTO Radiator & Thermostat Housing ?'s



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Good Evening GTO Forum,

I have some questions regarding how best to correct the following items on my '65 GTO To Do List:

1. The Aluminum Thermostat Housing was leaking coolant onto the Edelbrock Alum Intake. I replaced the thermostat and gasket but over tightened the rear bolt, causing it to continue leaking. Will installing Heli Coil threads correct the stripped thread problem on the rear housing bolt hole? If not, what is recommended?

2. I've determined that the base of the Alum Thermostat housing is not flat, i.e. warped, most likely due to being overtightened... LOL! What is a quality replacement housing that will compliment the Alum Edelbrock intake and be at the correct angle for the top radiator hose? My car has Factory Air, PS, PB and AT.

3. Due to the Factory AC, my radiator has a full surround for the 7 Blade Fan... However it does not have the stamped sheet metal top cover plate for the core support that is cut out to go around the radiator cap. See attached photo of my car w/o top cover. Is this correct as is? If not where do I find the cover? 

4. Lastly, I like to install an Aluminum radiator overflow tank. Can someone recommend a source for at nice one?

Thank you for your responses to my questions. Thank You!!! Roqetman!


----------

